# Beztēma >  Probelma kas ilgst vairakaus gadus.

## acdcpcb

Biju pie dakteriem problema ar sejas adu. Gimenes arste teica ka vienkarsi esot nokasijis seju cits arsts teica psoriaze. Pirms tam daudz zaalu pierakstija vajadzeja nedelu lietot tas antiobiotikas. Vispar alkagolu nelietoju. Edu gulju normaali. Tie kas dzer spainiem tos alus un snabjus cik esmu noverojis nekas viniem traks nenotiek.

----------


## Elfs

Āda - tas daydzos gadījumos ir psihosomatika..tobish skaties kas tev dzīvē ikdienaa besij aaraa....kautkaads ilgstoshs konflikts, neiroze...
Risini to !

----------


## Isegrim

Sāc regulāri nokniebties! Vielmaiņa u.c. uzlabosies.

----------


## acdcpcb

Ne ar vienu majas nekonflikteju.

----------


## Elfs

Apmaini spilvenu,  mosh tas no kaadas trakas vistas traapiijies  veļaspulveri citu....domaa

----------


## acdcpcb

Zobupasta var ietekmet tur ieksa ir fluors?

----------


## JDat

Nav diez ko prātīki sevi ārstēt caur internetu, kur nu vēl elektronikas forumā. Prātīgāk būtu aiziet pie labiem dakteriem.

----------


## Jurkins

Es domāju, ka pie vainas ir sāls. Tur nātrijs ir iekšā - baigi aktīvs metāls. Un, joptvaikociņ, hlors tak arī.

----------


## Zigis

Ā, tur tā sāls! un es visu laiku brīnos, ko tie TVdakterīši visu laiku - baltā nāve, baltā nāve...

----------


## acdcpcb

Biju pie arstiem, asinanalizes bija neko sliktu neatrada.

----------


## kekss

> Es domāju, ka pie vainas ir sāls. Tur nātrijs ir iekšā - baigi aktīvs metāls. Un, joptvaikociņ, hlors tak arī.


 dzelzs cianīds ko pievieno kā pretsalipes vielu pavisam nekaitīgs, pāliecināties var šeit > http://dobavkam.net/additives

----------


## acdcpcb

Ja gandriz katrudienu dzeru gazetas limonades ar to kads sakars ir vienkarsi negarsigs kranudens gribas kautka garsigu un atspirdzinosu padzerties.

----------


## Jurkins

Traks esi! Katru dienu dihidrogēnmonoksīdu un vēl gāzētu un ar saldinātājiem. Tak ej labāk uzreiz uz kapiem un nosities pret pieminekli.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Jurkin, gāzēto aizvieto ar ogļskābo gāzi (nāvējoša!) un saldinātājus ar monosaharīdiem, būs vēl biedējošāk.  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Vo velns, tur jau līdz piemineklim netikt, nosities pret vārtu stabu. ::

----------


## acdcpcb

Alus tacu kaitigaks. Kam tas limonades tad domatas dzert reizi menesi?

----------


## acdcpcb

Pardot ari spiestu apelsinu sulu tetrapakas. Vai ta ir kaitiga?

----------


## Jurkins

Tetrapakās! Traks esi vai? Paka tak ir kantaina, četri stūri, gandrīz vai krusts, ja labi ieskatās. Uz kapiem ātrāk gribi vai? Vienīgi, ja galvu aptin ar foliju un ielien piramīdā. Jā, jā piramīdai arī četri stūri, bet tur viss ir ok.

----------


## Elfs

Visefektī gaakais C- vitamiins ira C faazee, B- faazē pārsvarā B1, B2,  nu un A kā jau A,....ne velti putni ziemā parasti sēž uz C- vada (pie mums)....
Ārzemēs....īpaši Šveicē un Svierijā (nu tur kur ABB tusējas ...tur nemazām C fāzes vairs nav- viņi C iegūst laižot to pašu B caur bremžu eļļu--- loģiski, ka putniem tā gripa piemetās....  ::

----------


## kekss

netīšām uziets https://riga.lv/lv/news/15-jautajumi...e2%80%a6?12922

----------

